# Carbondale Boatramp Improvement Workday



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

Any need to bring tools? Shovels, etc?


Do unto those downstream as you would have those upstream do unto you.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*May 6th Carbondale Ramp Work*

No need to bring any tools, RFOV (and partners) will provide all the tools and materials needed for the project, as well as trained crew leaders for each project. We just need volunteers willing to spend their day with us to improve this very popular access point. 

Feel free to check out our website, rfov.org, for past projects and contact info for any further questions!


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I'm signed up. Looking forward to helping out. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

Which "carbondale boat ramp" is this. RFOV didn't specify either. Pink Bridge? under the hotel? Why do kayakers need a separate launch? I've launched from a fingernail before. kayakers should be able to utilize same as rafters. no need to alter more riparian habitat. 
I don't mean to rain on a volunteer river improvement parade, not my intent at all. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*Good Questions*

No raining at all, those are excellent questions.

- Pink Bridge is the boatramp we are working on

- And yes, I, too, am unsure why a 'kayak access point' made the initial cut in the program layout. However, more specific plans for the work day will actually be hammered out this week as partners meet on site to discuss. I will be weighing in personally with the perspective that what the recreational boating community needs is not a kayak access point but rather a staging area that is grassy or paved and out of the way, as well as a small picnic table or park area for family or shuttle bunnies to wait, again, out of the way. As well as two clearly marked lanes. 

I will post after our meeting to clarify the priorities identified.

Anyone who is signed up for the project will also receive much more detailed information via email (check your spam :-/) as the date approaches.

Again, feel free to post with more concerns or questions that I could bring to the partner meeting for the project this week.


----------



## Easy Tiger (Jun 22, 2016)

Any further details on what this project entails? My wife and I are looking forward to helping out!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

http://salsa3.salsalabs.com/o/50413/p/salsa/event/common/public/?event_KEY=95193

See you there!


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

LeftOfCenter said:


> a staging area that is grassy or paved and out of the way, as well as a small picnic table or park area for family or shuttle bunnies to wait, again, out of the way. As well as two clearly marked lanes.


^^^What? There's no need for a grassy nor a paved area for staging. There's already people camping down there now, this will just encourage more. You want to reduce the ramp to 2 lanes, when there's ample room for 3 now?


----------



## Trout Scout (Aug 27, 2015)

I like it. Wish I was in town to apply some hard work. 

My thoughts though, because I don't want to loose this one; 
Although the ramp that needs love is Black bridge/west bank. No parking, then they block ramp by parking, turning around in private driveways, super rocky, Only One Lane. Word has it the locals in the neighborhood are complaining to sheriffs office about the river access issues. We need to address these issue's before we lose it.


----------



## jones boater (Jun 27, 2009)

Are you sure you mean Pink Bridge? The main boat ramp is the Hwy 133 bridge. Pink Bridge doesn't have a boat ramp--just a foot path down a 'steepish' slope that is for fishing access.


----------

